# un soir que / où



## gvergara

Salut de nouveau:

Je viens de lire cette phrase-là et je me demande pourquoi l'auteur a introduit cette phrase relative temporelle au moyen de la conjonction _que_ au lieu de le faire au moyen de _où_. 

_*Un soir que* les deux garçons se retrouvèrent seuls au sous-sol des Fillions_ (une famille), _Kenny demanda à Dominique de l'écouter_.
*De "Dominique au carré" par Luc Dostie (québecois)*

Gonzalo


----------



## Ploupinet

Je dirais moi aussi "où", peut-être est-ce (comme le précédent fil sur "d'en" d'ailleurs) une particularité québécoise ? 
En tout cas, le "que" me paraît incorrect !


----------



## gvergara

Ploupinet said:


> Je dirais moi aussi "où", peut-être est-ce (comme le précédent fil sur "d'en" d'ailleurs) une particularité québécoise ?
> En tout cas, le "que" me paraît incorrect !


Ça me semble de plus en plus grave. Il me semble qu'il n'y a pas tellement de Québecois(es) sur ce forum...... . Je crois que le prochain livre que je lirai sera, comme d'habitude, un roman écrit en français "français".

Gonzalo


----------



## Calamitintin

NANANANAN !!! Le que est correct là !!!! Je n'ai pas assez de compétences en grammaire pour le justifier, mais je suis sûre qu'il est correct !!!!!!
Grr ! 
++
Cal va faire la leçon à Ploup


----------



## lillaspana

je pense aussi que "que" est tout à fait correct, car dans ce cas il signifie "pendant que".
si l'auteur avait utilisé "où" le sens aurait été différent, puisque "où" permet de preciser de quel moment il s'agit.


----------



## Phill

Oui, ca se dit "un soir que" mais plutot à l'écrit. Mais bon... je n'ai jamais dit "un soir que", préférant "un soir où".
ca reste correct mais ca ne s'emploie pas fréquemment.


----------



## pouXX

Calamitintin said:


> NANANANAN !!! Le que est correct là !!!! Je n'ai pas assez de compétences en grammaire pour le justifier, mais je suis sûre qu'il est correct !!!!!!



Bonjour  Entièrement d'accord, non seulement il est correct, mais je pense qu'en plus, dans ce cas précis, l'emploi de "que" est recommandé... 
A mon avis "_*Un soir où *les deux garçons se retrouvèrent seuls _..." ne sonne pas biendutoutdutout...
Par contre, je dirais : _*Le *soir *où *les deux __garçons se retrouvèrent seuls, __Kenny demanda à Dominique de l'écouter_.

Je ne suis pas grammairienne, mais dans le premier exemple, l'intonation porte sur le fait que Kenny demande à Dominique de l'écouter, en l'occurrence "un" soir (peu importe lequel, ce n'est pas là ce qui est important dans la phrase, mais plutôt le fait que l'occasion se présente pour D. de demander à K. de l'écouter) et dans le deuxième exemple, l'intonation porte sur le fait que K. ait demandé à D. de l'écouter "le soir" (précis) où ils se retrouvèrent seuls.

Du point de vue de la grammaire, Que est toujours le COD du verbe de la phrase relative - Où est utilisé dans l'espace ET dans le temps.

Je n'en sais pas plus et j'espère que mon explication se tient (difficile d'expliquer ce que l'on fait d'instinct ) 

Cordialement


----------



## Anne345

C'est un "que" pronom relatif pronom adverbial de temps. 
Il est *obligatoire* quand le relatif a pour antécédent un indication de durée précédée de _depuis, voici, il y a, cela fait_ : _depuis un mois qu'elle a ..._ 

Il se rencontre 
- souvent quand l'indication de durée est précédée de _durant, pendant_ : _pendant les quatre mois qu'ils furent enfermés..;
_- ordinairement après les adverbes _maintenant, à présent, aujourd'hui_ : _maintenant que le temps s'est remis au beau ..._ 
- souvent après *une indication de temps formée d'un nom précédé de l'article indéfini* : _un matin que l'heure où Marthe entrait_... 
- dans la langue littéraire après une indication de temps précédée de l'article défini ou d'un démonstratif : _les jours qu'il faisait beau_... C'est un tour classique qui a triomphé dans _du moment que, dès l'instant que_. Dans la langue populaire on se sert de _où_. 
- assez souvent quand l'antécédent est _fois_ : _c'est bien la première fois que je te vois..._ (on rencontre  aussi où) 
(Selon Grevisse).


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Bonjour tout le monde.

J'ai cette phrase sous les yeux: "Un soir qu'elle était très fatiguée, elle décida de [...]" 

Elle me parait bizarre, mais ce qui est horrible, c'est que je n'arrive pas à me décider: est-elle correcte ou non?  (c'est d'autant plus affreux que j'en suis l'auteur )


----------



## DearPrudence

Elle me paraît très bien, ta phrase, mais si tu veux, je peux l'arranger pour qu'elle ne le soit plus 

Mais attendons voir ce qu'en pensent les autres ... (quelle idée de poser des questions un 14 juillet, on se retrouve à devoir écouter ce que DP dit ...)


----------



## Calamitintin

Tout à fait correcte pour moi aussi .


----------



## Ploupinet

Moi je dirais "...où elle était..." ! Tout en sachant très bien que je vais me faire disputer


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Dans le doute, j'écrirais, moi, _un soir de grande fatigue, elle décida...
_(C'est vrai que, sans savoir très bien pourquoi, je n'aurais pas écrit "un soir que"...)


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Bon, merci à tous. Cela me rassure... à demi. Disons que cela me rassure sur la phrase, pas sur mon ciboulot qui perd ses mots. Enfin, je suppose qu'il est sain d'avoir des doutes, parfois.


----------



## geve

Je préfère nettement "un soir que..." à "un soir où..." !

_Un soir qu'elle rôdait comme d'habitude dans les cours et basses-cours du château pour y humer quelque viande fraîche_... Charles Perrault, La belle au bois dormant. Et je t'ai trouvé un texte de Jean Lorrain intitulé Un soir qu'il neigeait.


----------



## Ploupinet

Ben finalement... Le TLFI n'a pas l'air en si grand désaccord que ça :


> *B. *_Sens temporel
> _*1. *[L'antécédent marque le temps]  _Il fut un temps où...; le temps n'est plus où...; en un temps où...; pendant le temps où...; le(s) jour(s) où...; les soirs où...; ces matin_


----------



## geve

Ploupinet said:


> Ben finalement... Le TLFI n'a pas l'air en si grand désaccord que ça :


Ah mais j'ai pas dit que c'était faux, hein !  Simplement, ici je préfère avec "que", pour une question de sonorités... Enfin, ça dépend des phrases. À l'oral en tout cas, je suis sûre d'utiliser "où" plus souvent que "que" dans ce type de structures !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Ou « alors qu'elle »... ?
(mais je ne trouve rien à redire à ta phrase non plus Nil-the !)


----------



## Moity Jean

Bonsoir,

"Un soir qu'elle était fatiguée" .... j'étais sûr d'y voir une faute ....mais à ma courte honte Grévisse l'admet : "_Que_ s'emploie  parfois comme une sorte d'adverbe conjonctif avec la valeur de _où, dont, duquel, durant lequel, dans lequel etc.." L'hiver qu'il fit si froid - Les jours qu'elles réglaient leurs comptes (Flaubert) . _Mais il ajoute : cette particule relative _que _est d'un emploi assez restreint dans la langue actuelle : on la remplace souvent par où, dont, duquel, etc.
Alors... si Grévisse le dit ...


----------

